# Yet another massive FOTD catch-up post... [Very pic heavy!]



## Purity (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys! I've been really bad at posting at Specktra lately, I don't know why because I visit and read almost every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll shape up, I promise! These are a few FOTD's I have done since my last post.













*Eyes: *MAC tancentric eyeshadow, expensive pink eyeshadow, rustic eyeshadow, beauty marked eyeshadow, chillproof eyeshadow and rolled gold eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAD minerals blush - apple
*Lips: *MAC creme in your coffee lipstick, quick tease lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC radial pink eyeshadow, hepcat eyeshadow, indian ink eyeshadow and shroom eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC dame blush, soft and gentle MSF
*Lips: *MAC lavender whip lipstick, ever so rich cremesheen glass












*Eyes: *MAC sea me shadestick, cool heat eyeshadow, lime eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC petite indulgance cremesheen glass







*Eyes: *MAC warming trend eyeshadow, woodwinked eyeshadow, glamour check! eyeshadow, espresso eyeshadow, vanilla pigment
*Cheeks: *MAD minerals apple blush, MAC soft and gentle MSF
*Lips: *MAC mystic lipstick, quick tease lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC chartreuse pigment, parrot eyeshadow, satellite dreams eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC dame blush, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC chatterbox lipstick, petite indulgance cremesheen glass












*Eyes: *MAC freshwater eyeshadow, deep truth eyeshadow, deep shade eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC blonde MSF, sculpt sculpting powder
*Lips: *MAC blankety lipstick












*Eyes: *MAC bright fuchsia pigment, sunset B eyeshadow, vanilla pigment, satellite dreams eyeshadow, MAD minerals venomous gel liner
*Cheeks: *MAC sculpt sculpting powder, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC blow dry lipstick, red devil lipglass







*Eyes: *MAC golder's green pigment, kelly green pigment, humid eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow, crystal avalanche eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC dame blush, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC cherry lipliner, russian red lipstick, snowscene lipglass












*Eyes:* MAC platinum pigment, knight eyeshadow, satellite dreams eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC moon river MSF blush duo
*Lips: *MAC big bow lipstick












*Eyes: *MAC warm chill eyeshadow, silver fog pigment, sunset B eyeshadow, sushi flower eyeshadow, hepcat eyesahdow, stars n' rockets eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow, royal hue shadestick
*Cheeks: *MAC grand duo MSF duo blush, soft and gentle MSF
*Lips: *MAC not so shy see thru lip colour, big bow lipstick












*Eyes: *MAC purple haze eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow, vibrant grape eyeshadow, pink vivid eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow, pure white pigment
*Cheeks: *MAC tippy BPB
*Lips: *MAC electro lipstick, blow dry lipglass












*Eyes: *Taylor made minerals centaur, MAC old gold pigment, humid eyeshadow, mont black eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC moon river MSF blush, sculpt sculpting powder
*Lips: *MAC not so shy see thru lip colour, frozen dream lipglass












*Eyes: *MAD minerals taxi, MAC juiced eyeshadow, off the radar pigment, coppering eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow, lime eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC tippy BPB, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC blow dry lipstick, red devil lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC parrot eyeshadow, cool heat eyeshadow, freshwater eyeshadow, climate blue eyeshadow, deep shade eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC moon river MSF blush
*Lips: *MAC not so shy see thru lip colour, budding lustreglass












*Eyes: *MAC aquavert eyeshadow, lime eyeshadow, humid eyeshadow, solar white eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC tippy BPB, perfect topping MSF
*Lips: *MAC lollipop loving lipstick, slicked pink lipgelée












*Eyes: *MAC romping eyeshadow, orange eyeshadow, juiced eyeshadow, goldmine eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow, sea me shadestick, electric eel eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC moon river MSF blush
*Lips: *MAC sweet thing lipstick, love alert dazzleglass












*Eyes: *MAC smoke & diamonds eyeshadow, freshwater eyeshadow, deep shade eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow, fly-by-blue pearlglide liner
*Cheeks: *MAC dame blush, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC adore it lipstick












*Eyes: *MAC cash flow paint pot, goldmine eyeshadow, Taylor made minerals centaur, MAC espresso eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow, reflects antique gold glitter
*Cheeks: *MAC grand duo MSF blush, perfect topping MSF
*Lips: *MAC racy lipstick







*Eyes: *MAC wintersky eyeshadow, sunset B eyeshadow, passionate eyeshadow, indian ink eyeshadow, sugarshot eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC tippy BPB, perfect topping MSF
*Lips: *MAC big bow lipstick, snowscene lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC gold dusk pigment, goldmine eyeshadow, sushi flower eyeshadow, passionate eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC sculpt sculpting powder, perfect topping MSF
*Lips: *MAC electro lipstick, love alert dazzleglass












*Eyes: *MAC off the radar pigment, goldmine eyeshadow, orange eyeshadow, coppering eyeshadow, passionate eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC gingerly blush, soft and gentle MSF
*Lips: *MAC adore it lipstick, red devil lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC parrot eyeshadow, cool heat eyeshadow, emerald green pigment, humid eyeshadow, lime eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow, crystal avalanche eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC grand duo MSF blush
*Lips: *MAC red devil lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC delft paint pot, blue brown pigment, deep shade eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow, sea me shadestick, freshwater eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC dame blush, blonde MSF
*Lips: *MAC big bow lipstick












*Eyes: *MAC stars n' rockets eyeshadow, romping eyeshadow, passionate eyeshadow, sugarshot eyeshadow, neon 60's pink glitter
*Cheeks: *MAC moon river MSF blush
*Lips: *MAC lovelorn lipstick, petite indulgance lipglass












*Eyes: *MAC henna eyeshadow, humid eyeshadow, deep shade eyeshadow, femme fi eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC gingerly blush, soft and gentle MSF
*Lips: *MAC slicked pink lipgelée












*Eyes: *MAC silver fog pigment, knight eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow, shroom eyeshadow
*Cheeks: *MAC sculpt sculpting powder, perfect topping MSF
*Lips: *MACLollipop loving lipstick


Phew! That was a lot more pictures than I thought it would be


----------



## moopoint (May 8, 2009)

Wow, these are remarkable! I can't pick my fav! You have talent.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Wow they are all stunning! Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Wooow! Lots of amazing looks! My favourtie is look #11! The black smokey purple look.
Tutorial please?


----------



## sofie1507 (May 8, 2009)

wow your so good!!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 8, 2009)

You have some really cute looks!!


----------



## Willa (May 8, 2009)

You make me wanna start wearing more lipstick, it's so cute on you
I really love your style


----------



## claralikesguts (May 8, 2009)

you're so talented! i can't pick a favorite, they're all too amazing


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 8, 2009)

Everything looks good on you! I'm so jealous.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wooow! Lots of amazing looks! My favourtie is look #11! The black smokey purple look.
Tutorial please?_

 
have to totally agree with look #11!!! it's hotttt!


----------



## cheapglamour (May 8, 2009)

they all look so good. your skin is amazing


----------



## ashpardesi (May 8, 2009)

amazing looks!


----------



## MissAlly (May 8, 2009)

You've totally inspired me.


----------



## ashley8119 (May 8, 2009)

Even though I'm straight, occasionally, I will see a girl that I can't help but stare at because her features are so captivating. You're one of those girls! lol


----------



## blackeneddove (May 8, 2009)

Holy crap, so many gorgeous FOTDS in one.. my favs are #5, 9 and 11.. especially the 11th look, the purple smokey one like nunu mentioned ^
Please consider a tutorial cause its absolutely GORG! Thanks for posting all of these!


----------



## smellyocheese (May 8, 2009)

too many looks that I love! I usually list them but I can't in your case! and your striking red hair is stunning. it goes especially well with the red/warm looks


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)

I've missed your FOTD's, you are so talented. Greens look amazing on you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

this was indeed pic heavy! i love the looks. i can't decide which one's my fave because they're all very gorgeous!


----------



## Rennah (May 8, 2009)

Wooooow!

Gorgeous looks! I love them all.
You are so beautiful!


----------



## laperle (May 8, 2009)

This is VERY inspiring. I'm gonna come back to this thread forever. 

You can pull any color off.


----------



## mello (May 8, 2009)

sooo gorgeous! for the first look you used fresh water in (with deep truth) where did you place everything? 
I just got freshwater not too long ago and can't figure out a nice way to wear it


----------



## NANA (May 8, 2009)

Wow, u look freakin gorgeous!!!  I love all the looks but my fave has to be the one with warming trend and woodwinked.  Faboush!


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

Wow, they're all awesome. But I love the last one, Lollipop Lovin is gorgeous on you


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (May 8, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!
There's so many of these I would love to see a tutorial for, you've really inspired me to try wearing more colour! Thanks


----------



## *shopaholic* (May 8, 2009)

All are amazing!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful looks!!  I have so many favorites!!


----------



## Purity (May 8, 2009)

*Moopoint: Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




capmorlovesmac: Yay, I'm so glad you liked them! You're welcome sweetie!

nunu: I'll try to whip something up for #11 the next time I'm in the mood for making a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sofie1507: Thank you!

Beauty For Ashe: Thanks!

Willa: lipstick rocks! I only owned one lipstick a year ago, my lippie collection has grown a lot in the past few months...

claralikesguts: Thank you hun!

FiestyFemme: It's just a matter of applying the colours in a way that suits you, then you can wear any colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

jenee.sum: I'll to a tut for that look the next time I make one!

cheapglamour: Thank you! It doesn't look half as good without makeup on, though 

ashpardesi: Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissAlly: Yay!

ashley8119: Awh, that's so sweet of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3

blackeneddove: Thanks! I'll make a tutorial for the pink and black one some time soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




smellocheese: Thank you hun! I'm in love with oranges together with my red hair atm, I had black hair for 7 years and turned redhead 6 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n_c: I have missed posting them too, will shape up! Promise!

L1LMAMAJ: Haha, yes indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

Rennah: Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laperle: Yay! I'm so glad you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mello: I put freshwater on the lid, deep truth in the crease and deep shade in the outer v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 freshwater is gorgeous! Try wearing it with purples and greens aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NANA: Thanks sweetie!

Yagmur: Thanks! LL is one of my favourite lippies atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SuomeaSorceress: I'm so happy that I can be of inspiration to you! Thanks!

*shopaholic*: Thanks hun!

MACATTACK: Thanks!
*


----------



## tepa1974 (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous!  Thanks for the inspiration!  I hope you don't mind if I "try" to recreate these....= )


----------



## AmandDUR (May 8, 2009)

these are all AMAZING. my favorite is the one w/ purple haze. stunning!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

You are absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

I love every single one....All are beautiful!!!


----------



## myalterego (May 8, 2009)

Wow.  
I think #4 really makes you pop right off the page. 
#16 is a really beautiful summery look. 
#21 is another one that really stands out with your coloring. 
Of course, they are all totally outrageously gorgeously beautiful beyond words. 
You are a very talented lady.


----------



## fintia (May 8, 2009)

Awesome looks


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (May 8, 2009)

absolutely amazing looks, I've really missed your fotds...now if I could only blend!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2009)

Those are all so gorgeous!!  I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## ellesk (May 8, 2009)

You are pretty much amazingly awesome.
Also, I just have to say... your lip combos are pure perfection. Seriously! Your lips always look GORGEOUS


----------



## kimmy (May 8, 2009)

your lips are the perfect shape to wear red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that last look is definately my favourite, though!


----------



## dopista (May 8, 2009)

Love them all... this is what I would call makeup porn!!


----------



## ashleydenise (May 9, 2009)

They're all amazing.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! You are very creative. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vixxan (May 9, 2009)

I love them all. Thanks for doing them.


----------



## BrawnShuga (May 9, 2009)

I could stare at those all day! You're so pretty! Love the purples on you! Great job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 9, 2009)

You're absolutely beautiful. I love so many of these looks, can't even begin to choose a favorite.


----------



## darkishstar (May 9, 2009)

You are so inspiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love everyone single one of these looks, but I LOVE the purple and Carbon on the best.


----------



## Mo6ius (May 9, 2009)

You look stunning. Glad you're back, hun =)


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2009)

I love them all but the bright colored ones are stunning!  You wear color so well!


----------



## User67 (May 10, 2009)

You are so talented! I feel really inspired! Could you tell me where you placed the colors in the one where you used Carbon, Vibrant Grape, Pink Vivid, Purple Haze & Shroom? Thanks!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 11, 2009)

OMG @ Purple Haze/Vibrant Grape look. OMG.


----------



## Humeira (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MamaLaura (May 11, 2009)

I saved like.... 97% of those lol. Awesome stuff!


----------



## luvmkup (May 12, 2009)

Perfection. Love the pink one the most.


----------



## igswonderworld (May 12, 2009)

These are soooo friggin' pretty!!!! I love how you mix and match warm chill with sushi flower or henna with humid AND deep shade... Seriously inspired, you're incredibly talented!!!


----------



## Purity (May 12, 2009)

*tepa1974: It would be awesome to see your version of it!

AmandDUR: Thank you!

BitBitBabiGirl: Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TISh1127: Thank you sweetie!

myalterego: Thank you so much, your words made me so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fintia: Thanks!

Blueeyesangel18: awh, thanks hun! get a nice blending brush and blending will become easy peasy!

purrtykitty: Thank you!

ellesk: Thanks hun! I love combining different lippies with each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kimmy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

dopista: yay for makeup porn! :wooh:

ashleydenise: thanks!

Miss QQ: Thank you!

Vixxan: Thanks, you're welcome!

BrawnShuga: Thank you so much!

brokenxbeauty: Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




darkishstar: I'll do a tut on the black/purple one for you guys this weekend or next week since so many of you seem to like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!

Mo6ius: Thank you sweetie! It feels good to be back!

coachkitten: I'm a brights lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

Nyla2120: Thank you hun! I used purple haze on the inner lid (will use indian ink next time though because it applies soo much nicer), carbon on the rest of the lid. Vibrant grape in the crease, shroom to highlight and pink vivid to blend between shroom and vibrant grape.

Tsunami Rose: Thanks!

Humiera: Thank you!

MamaLaura: Awh, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luvmkup: Thank you!

igswonderworld: Thank you so much for those sweet words! You guys really make my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A *


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Wow, I can't decide which is my favourite! Every look I scrolled by I though 'oooh, this one suits her so well, oh no wait, this one's gorgeous too, oh no w-...' xD beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous looks! I love how you embrace colors in all of them!


----------



## Kiyishima (May 12, 2009)

Loveeee! These looks are amazing, I'm saving a few for my inspiration folder :]


----------



## kkischer04 (May 12, 2009)

Pics like these make me realize how I don't have enough shadows!!!  

Damn!

By the way, love the red hair is it new?


----------



## comeandtakeit (May 12, 2009)

there's not a single one here that i didn't like and that i didn't think looked fabulous on you.  also, you're gorgeous.


----------



## Gabriella (May 13, 2009)

Wow! I have been lurking here for literally years! But your makeup is sooo pretty it seriously inspired me to post for the first time since I first joined!  lol They all look so pretty and your blending is amazing! If you haven't already, you should do a tutorial!


----------



## siemenss (May 14, 2009)

honestly I like all the look


----------



## lilmissmac (May 14, 2009)

I'm convinced that you are pretty amazing! I love each and every single one of these.


----------



## mslips (May 14, 2009)

Very nice work! You're so cute you look like a cartoon character. My fave fave is the purple, but all of them are great =)


----------



## revoltofagirl (May 14, 2009)

you are flippin' gorgeous!! I love all these looks, amazing!


----------



## bellovesmac (May 14, 2009)

they're all amazing - i love your hair colour.


----------



## Kelly78 (May 15, 2009)

I bow down to your talent. I'm speechless. Amazing!


----------



## Boneshaker (May 15, 2009)

All of those are gorgeous, but my favourite is the fourth look.


----------



## whiplashes (May 16, 2009)

*Amazing! You did a great job!*


----------



## superwoman611 (May 21, 2009)

you are stunning!! I <3 all your looks. mad talent! xo


----------



## astrank (May 21, 2009)

You're incredibly talented - thanks!


----------



## Zoffe (May 21, 2009)

I love all the looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much for posting these!

And I'll have to try Russian Red with Snowscene on top! It looks great


----------



## xNeurocancer (May 21, 2009)

Wow those are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the greens & the blues


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

I love them all!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 23, 2009)

hokay so.
you can just...do my make up. awesome. XD

i really do love all of them. you've given me a lot of good ideas! =]


----------



## joey444 (May 23, 2009)

So pretty.  You have some great color combos!


----------



## Margolicious (May 24, 2009)

Amazing! Love the hair color as well. Your looks are always creative and beautiful.


----------



## dulcekitty (May 24, 2009)

You're so adorable I want to put you in my pocket.

Awesome blending, great color combos. I love how you work the look and the makeup doesn't wear you!


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

You are awesome.  Very artistic and the colors you put together look great.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW this is stunning! I cant even pick a fave..but I do love you in blues/greens!Youre hair is gorgeous too


----------



## maira05 (Sep 16, 2009)

omg, wonderful!


----------



## omgitscorinne (Sep 16, 2009)

dang girl! you are seriously talented!!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 17, 2009)

all of these look fab!
there are not enough words to say how much i love Freshwater and Humid especially!


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow those are all amazing!


----------



## cmarie (May 23, 2010)

These are awesome! I'm super excited to try some new looks! you have inspired me and given me some great ideas! thanks so much! you are beautiful!


----------



## Didididums (May 23, 2010)

I love them all! But I think I like the 3rd one the most! Absolutely gorgeous, I hope you don't mind, I have saved some of your looks for isnspiration! x


----------



## mamadiaspora (May 24, 2010)

you're SO freaking talented. gorgeous!


----------



## Stereo Rose (May 24, 2010)

I can't decide which one is my favourite! These are amazing, I'm saving a so many of these for inspiration. You use brights so well.


----------



## Kitty_Hello (May 24, 2010)

OMG I love the woodwinked one, the dark purple one, and the orangy one! they are all amazing though you are so freakin talented!


----------



## moonlit (May 24, 2010)

wwowwwwwww amazing looks.. love the makeup


----------

